# This chick is buying a saw!! decisions, decisions...could sure use the help!



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is a good choice. Also look at the same saw with a sliding option. This allows wider boards to be cut.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A compound or any miter saw is a bad choice if it is your only saw, you cannot rip a board on a miter saw (cut a board lengthwise). And paying for the compound feature isn't good because about the only place you will ever use it is when installing trim.

If I could only have 1 saw I think it would be a contractors saw. Almost a table saw on wheels. It will rip, miter, cross cut, and if you get one of the better models they are close to accurate with the stock fence that comes with it. And if you shop around the price is pretty compatible to a compound miter saw But it is a much more versatile tool.

Some may say just get a good circ. saw but to rip a long board with one and keep it straight is extremely hard especially for someone with limited experience.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If you have a Community college or somewhere that teaches night or weekend courses it would be well worth the $$ to take some basic courses. Watching UTube is not the same as hands on. PLUS there are some very real safety issues working with power tools and powerful saws so we don't want any missing fingers do we.:no:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are looking for a couple of different tools---both are wonderful and both can remove body parts---

A miter saw --used for cross cutting and mitering--good for trim work (your crown molding) cutting 2x4s and larger 2x s --deck boards and ,if you get a slider--even cutting closet shelves.

Table saw---this one is used for 'ripping'--cutting along the length of a board---Very useful tool---but --the smaller the table saw is--the more unstable it is----so small is much more dangerous to use---and limiting.

Circular saw---and edge guide---sometimes called a 'track saw'---
This tool allows you to make long straight cuts by clamping the guide track to the work and sliding the circular saw down the track.
If you do not have a table saw--this is a very good way to rip wider boards ---

I hope this helped you understand a bit more about what the different choices are---Do be careful---see if there is a local woodworking club---the members are always glad to take time to show a novice how to operate the different tools.--Mike---


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If I could have but one....it would be a 7 1/4" skil saw. With it, a speed square, and some clamps, I can rip as well as with a table saw, cut miters, and about anything else. More accuracy with the specialized tools, but the all-in-one will do for most. Ron


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My vote would be 10" compound sliding miter. 

And a good skill saw. Some things you just need a skill saw for.

Not mentioned but very important....blades. $50 or more for a good carbide blade does not bother me....though you can get some decent ones for about $25. Your going to want a couple different types. A combination blade for general cutting....and a fine tooth blade....say 60 tooth ...for the more exact and clean cuts....especially molding....


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with ron. A good 7¼" circular saw will come in handy for most projects you are talking about doing. I have a Skil 2.5 HP model with a good rip fence. I can cross cut and rip most anything that I need for a project. I would also get a good set of saw horses to work off of. Once you get the idea what needs to be done then work your way up to a larger saw.

http://www.skilshop.com/factory-rec...ault,pd.html?start=20&cgid=skil-circular-saws

I own this saw and have found it to be very good!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Black and Decker workmates are heavy, well built and with 2 or them you can do a lot safely. Stay away from the cheap flimsy no name stuff.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I think a cordless circular saw might be a good choice for you its more compact and lighter weight it would less intimidating


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A fair handheld circular saw with a straight edge and a couple of C-clamps will let you rip about anything. A medium duty sliding compound saw will allow you to crosscut accurately and handle your trim and deck boards. A pair of sawhorses and a piece of plywood will make a usable work table at a pretty low cost. After that, a battery drill would be next on my list. Of course you'll always have a need for a variety of hand tools.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

For the price of a mitre saw get you a cordless pack with a drill, impact, circular saw and sawzall. that way you can do a lot of projects.
Just get a Lowes are home depot brand to start with


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ront02769 said:


> If I could have but one....it would be a 7 1/4" skil saw. With it, a speed square, and some clamps, I can rip as well as with a table saw, cut miters, and about anything else. More accuracy with the specialized tools, but the all-in-one will do for most. Ron


With a saw guide ( shop made or other ) better for breaking down sheet goods than the average home owner table saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My vote would be for a compound mitre saw, but I think I'd stick to a 10". The saw and it's blades will be cheaper. 

I've got an older Delta 10" with a folding stand that I got at a yard sale, and I never once have thought I needed more than that. It slides so I can cut wide boards, and how often do you cut something thicker than a 4x anyway? 

A table saw is something I'd wait on, in your position. What I use mine for most is ripping plywood, which requires a LOT of room, not only for a big saw, but also infeed and outfeed. A circular saw with one of those guide things would work better for someone who would only do it occasionally.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Mort how do you rip any board with a miter saw?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Mort how do you rip any board with a miter saw?


Umm, real short ones? 

You wouldn't, obviously, I mean I do that with my table saw. The OP's project list doesn't really require a lot of ripping, and what little it might could be accomplished with a circular saw and a jig.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

In a perfect would, you would get a miter saw for chopping boards to specific lengths (cross cuts), and doing miter cuts, and a table saw for ripping long boards and plywood.

The problem is at least threefold: Cost, space for these tools, and all the other stuff you'd need with them. A miter saw is good, as is table saw, but you also really need decent out feed stands, etc. for most longer pieces. And other accessories. And so on.

The miter and table saws allow for two things that a circular saw doesn't do well. Actual angle cuts / miters, and ripping thin pieces. Other than that, I think your best bet for what you probably want to do most of the time is a quality circular saw with a variety of accessories to make up for some of it's sore points. All in, the whole collection will give you flexibility for less than the cost of a quality miter or table saw.

* Quality circular saw. (We could argue for hours about brand, but any decent brand would do.)

* A $35 Kreg Rip Cut. This attaches to your saw and lets you make long rip cuts on plywood. What some folks do with plywood is buy inexpensive, (but bulky to get home), 4'x8' piece of foam core and lay that on the group. Then you just cut on that. Eventually you'll wreck it, but it makes it easy to manage.
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c48/saw-attachments/p79/rip-cuttrade/

* A $12 Kreg Square Cut. For just cross cutting some basic boards you've got clamped to a work table or whatever, this will let you quickly have a cutting guide to make short work of such cuts.
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c47/saw-accessories/p264/square-cuttrade/

* If you need to make occasional miter cuts for trim or picture frames, you can get the old fashioned hand miter box and saw. For under $25, you've got miter capability; though this won't get you compound miters, but unless you think you're going to do a ton of crown molding, this shouldn't matter. You can find these at of the big box home stores.

* Optional: A Rockwell Jawhorse is about $150, or $200 with the plywood extension. This is an amazing portable vice / stand, etc., that could hold all kinds of wood products for cutting. It's reasonably light, but it is still 43lbs. It's an amazing tool for holding stuff if you're working alone most of the time.
https://www.rockwelltools.com/en-US/jawhorse_rk9000.aspx

* Spare saw blades: For $20 - $40 each, you can get two high quality blades; one for rip cuts, one for fine cuts.

The idea here is that any of the 'big tools' like miter or table saw will be at least $200 - $500 for anything reasonably decent. And then will have additional costs for accessories from push blocks to special blades to stands, etc. etc. (And you'll still want the portable circular saw anyway.)

Just to get started, maybe all you need is the circular saw with good accessories. (And as you'll learn, you can never have enough clamps!)

* Lastly, you may want to consider a Kreg Pocket Hole Jig for doing some of your joinery. After you cut, you have to put things together after all.

So again... for the cost of a GOOD miter saw or Table saw, you could have a good circ. saw plus all the accessories to make it work for you.

I'd also suggest considering the book "How to Build Anything with 3 Tools, 3 Boards, 3 Steps." It ain't quite fine furniture building, but should give you basic skills and ideas.

Scott


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i bought the hitachi 12" dual bevel compound sliding miter saw. perfect. has dual sliding action so you can have it up against a wall and it will still slide. cuts perfect every time. plus its belt driven.


----------



## rangercaptain (Sep 1, 2014)

I take groups of people to Baja Mexico to build free houses for poor families. To date we have built 3,000 homes. There is no power there except a generator I bring. For framing all those homes I have only used the Dewalt 18v circular saw, Sawzall, a small compressor and generator, a Hitachi nail gun, a drill, cordless screwdriver, shingle nail gun, router.

I put these tools in the hands of complete amatures, and with good supervision they are able to do a good job. I can't say enough to recommend buying and using these basic tools. Further down the road you might want to buy some of the other tools. To me a good value brand is Ryobi, usually available from Home Depot.


----------

